# Gigabyte GA-N680SLI-DQ6 ?

## tnt

has anyone tried this mobo?

it looks like some kind of beast, but I don't know if all controlers for 10 (ten!) sata2 and 4 (four!) Gbps NIC are supported in recent kernels...

solid state capacitors, heat-pipe, c2d/c2q support, a lot of sata, a lot of NIC - everything I need for my new home-made server.

but, I wouldn't buy such a pricy mobo without good kernel support.

any usage experiance is welcome. thank you.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2460&ProductName=GA-N680SLI-DQ6

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=2460&ProductName=GA-N680SLI-DQ6

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JeroenV

I once built a server with a Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe nForce 570 SLI, SATA2 RAID, which might be remotely comparable to this one (also MCP55 family chips etc.). Runs very stable.

----------

## tnt

is 'gigabyte sata2' chip supported by kernel:

http://www.benchmark.co.yu/tests/mainboards/gigabyte/ga-680sli/pics/Velike/IMG_0331.jpg

I've read that they are JMicron JMB363 but don't know for sure...

----------

## DaNIsH

Going through the kernel configuration for one of these at the moment, will let you know how it goes.

If anyone else has done this before I wouldn't mind seeing your configs, a little lost  :Smile: 

----------

## tnt

I had a lot of problems today installing gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 rev 2.0 and GA-965P-DS3 rev 3.3

DS4 gave me a trouble with it's jmicron PATA controler. marvell NIC worked with sky2 driver. when I've made to install system it turned out that box freezes under load. memtest86plus and I've realized board if faulty.

replaced it with DS3 (supplier didn't have another DS4 at the moment). memtest86plus ok, but there was no NIC. tried all 3 yukon related modules from kernel 2.6.21 without success. downloaded yukon chips driver for kernels 2.4.x and later from marvell's site, found NIC but it was very very unstable. gentoo worked fine, but NIC used to 'disapear'. just a simple '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart' would bring it back, but that was not a solution. put PCI NIC with 8139C+ chip.

after all this stuff, I'm very worried about those 4 Marvell NIC's on the GA-N680SLI-DQ6   

 :Sad: 

is there any chance for some stable Yukon2 driver in vanilla/gentoo sources in the near future?

 :Question: 

----------

## DaNIsH

I managed to get Gentoo running fine on my GA-N680SLI-DQ6. No NIC issues at all apart from dbus naming what should be eth0 eth1, using the sky2 driver.

I get a huge print out of SATA controllers at startup, not sure if that's because the board has 10 (?) or because I've misconfigured something, still building the base system (unrelated issues).

At work so don't have the config file handy (without sshing in and messing around), will post it later.

----------

## tnt

 *DaNIsH wrote:*   

> I managed to get Gentoo running fine on my GA-N680SLI-DQ6. No NIC issues at all apart from dbus naming what should be eth0 eth1, using the sky2 driver.

 

great great news! 

so, two NVidia's NICs are working with NVidia reverse engineered driver and additional two with sky2 driver?

all that without any patches to gentoo-sources-2.6.20-rX? 

 *DaNIsH wrote:*   

> I get a huge print out of SATA controllers at startup, not sure if that's because the board has 10 (?) or because I've misconfigured something, still building the base system (unrelated issues).

 

you could post that huge print out of SATA and maybe someone will tell as if it's right or wrong.

which driver did you compile to use jmicron's SATA?

 *DaNIsH wrote:*   

> At work so don't have the config file handy (without sshing in and messing around), will post it later.

 

take your time.  :Wink: 

thank you!

btw, what will that beast do for you?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tnt

do you have problems similar to this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-538018-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

 :Question: 

----------

## tnt

any updates on this mobo?

----------

## Fragger00

You might find this link useful:

http://www.phoronix.com/?page=category&item=Motherboards

Phoronix has reviewed some motherboards that have a similar chipset.

----------

## VoVaN

 *tnt wrote:*   

> I had a lot of problems today installing gigabyte GA-965P-DS4 rev 2.0 and GA-965P-DS3 rev 3.3
> 
> DS4 gave me a trouble with it's jmicron PATA controler. marvell NIC worked with sky2 driver. when I've made to install system it turned out that box freezes under load. memtest86plus and I've realized board if faulty.
> 
> replaced it with DS3 (supplier didn't have another DS4 at the moment). memtest86plus ok, but there was no NIC. tried all 3 yukon related modules from kernel 2.6.21 without success. downloaded yukon chips driver for kernels 2.4.x and later from marvell's site, found NIC but it was very very unstable. gentoo worked fine, but NIC used to 'disapear'. just a simple '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart' would bring it back, but that was not a solution. put PCI NIC with 8139C+ chip.
> ...

 

I have GA-965P-S3 and doesn't have any problems you described. I tried both sky2 driver and sk98lin from Marvell site, both of them are working just fine for kernels >=2.6.20.

----------

## RosenSama

I'm having some trouble with the JMicron SATA controllers.   *Quote:*   

> ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 2.0
> 
> PCI: Device 0000:03:00.0 not available because of resource collisions
> 
> ahci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -22
> ...

 Happens for both of them.  Any ideas?  

Anyone with a kernel working for these SATA controllers willing to post their .config?

----------

## tnt

is that ga-n680sli-dq6 you're talking about?

I've read on other forums that it had problems with SATA data corruption, but that was on NVidia controler. don't know anything about JMicron...  :Sad: 

----------

## AgentMat

I have a GA-P35-DQ6 from gigabyte with the gigabyte sata 2 controller (a jmicron one). The 2007.0 live CD doesn't support it but the last live cd from kerneloftruth does. 

My 2 SATA drives are on the ICH9 controller and my IDE cd rom reader is on the Jmicron controller. I only use the new libata drivers, so I ve disabled the IDE section.

I use the last ~x86 kernel (2.6.21-r2)

You can find my .config here : http://agent.mat.free.fr/linux/configStable (I've improved it a little bit since, but the SATA/IDE part hasn't changed).

----------

## RosenSama

 *tnt wrote:*   

> is that ga-n680sli-dq6 you're talking about?

 Yes.  It has 10 on board SATA ports.  6 connect to the controllers supplied by the nVidia chipset and 4 connect to what's branded as Gigabyte SATA 2, but is detected by the kernel and reported in reviews as JMicron JMB363.  JMB363 is supposed to be supported by the kernel SATA_AHCI driver.  But I'm getting the error mentioned above when I compile that in on 2.6.20-gentoo-r8.

----------

## tnt

 *RosenSama wrote:*   

> Yes.  It has 10 on board SATA ports.  6 connect to the controllers supplied by the nVidia chipset and 4 connect to what's branded as Gigabyte SATA 2, but is detected by the kernel and reported in reviews as JMicron JMB363.  JMB363 is supposed to be supported by the kernel SATA_AHCI driver.  But I'm getting the error mentioned above when I compile that in on 2.6.20-gentoo-r8.

 

very strange. sorry to hear that. do NVidia SATA ports work correctly ?

----------

## RosenSama

Yes, nVidia SATA ports are working fine.  I need to confirm it, but I believe that my PATA is running off the nVidia IDE, not the JMicron IDE.  At least the only mention of JMircon made by lspci is for the SATA controllers.  That makes me think the config for the similar P965 board with IDE disabled won't help.

----------

## tnt

 *RosenSama wrote:*   

> Yes, nVidia SATA ports are working fine.  I need to confirm it, but I believe that my PATA is running off the nVidia IDE, not the JMicron IDE.  At least the only mention of JMircon made by lspci is for the SATA controllers.  That makes me think the config for the similar P965 board with IDE disabled won't help.

 

have you tried kernel 2.6.21 or 2.6.22-rcX ?

please, post here if you find any way to make all of 10 SATA connectors to work.

----------

## RosenSama

I think I have missed enabling a config entry or have enabled two conflicting config entries.  I think I'm going to see if genkernel can get it working and then diff my configs.

The last kernel update for JMicron I've found by Googling is that in 2.6.18 they updated the driver so that it only grabs the SATA ports and left the PATA around for the appropriate driver.

----------

## RosenSama

Some more progress.  Needed to set the JMicron controllers to AHCI mode using the BIOS.   Duh!

Still getting some errors, but now that the controllers are setting up I have to find out what the drive that used to be sda is now.  Wonder if there's a way to have it load sata_nv before ahci?

----------

## tnt

sounds like a big mess.  :Sad: 

last time I've dealed with SATA drives reordering was 3 years ago with an old NF4 mobo. thought those times will never come back  :Sad: 

----------

## RosenSama

Since my boot and root partitions are on the sata_nv controller, I think I should leave that compiled into the kernel and then build ahci as a module.  I hope to be able to govern the device assignment order that way.  Then I can move on to finding out what error I'm getting on the ACHI drives.

----------

## tnt

 *RosenSama wrote:*   

> Since my boot and root partitions are on the sata_nv controller, I think I should leave that compiled into the kernel and then build ahci as a module.  I hope to be able to govern the device assignment order that way.

 

you could also try writting some udev rules - in that way I've managed to rearange naming of my ethernet cards so eth0 become integrated NIC...

 *RosenSama wrote:*   

> Then I can move on to finding out what error I'm getting on the ACHI drives.

 

could you post errors you get?

----------

## RosenSama

Here's the errors I get.  At first inspection they appear to be connectivity problems, but switching drives and cables between my sata_nv and ahci/jmicron ports the four jmicron always have the exact same problems. 

I'm about to try 2.6.21 and 2.6.22 kernels, but that seems extreme.  Any other ideas?

dmesg output for one drive

```
/ahci

...skipping

ahci 0000:03:00.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ahci 0000:03:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:03:00.0: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pmp pio slum part

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000044100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC20000044180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 16

scsi6 : ahci

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata7.00: ata7: dev 0 multi count 0

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi7 : ahci

ata8: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000AAKS-0 12.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdg: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdg: Write Protect is off

sdg: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdg: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

SCSI device sdg: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sdg: Write Protect is off

sdg: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdg: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdg:<3>ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/100

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/44

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)

ata7.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7: hard resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/44

sd 6:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x08000002

sdg: Current [descriptor]: sense key: Aborted Command

    Additional sense: No additional sense information

Descriptor sense data with sense descriptors (in hex):

        72 0b 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00 0a 80 00 00 00 00 00

        00 00 00 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sdg, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdg, logical block 0

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/33

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/25

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)

ata7.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

ata7: hard resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/25

ata7: EH complete

ata7.00: limiting speed to UDMA/16

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/16

ata7: EH complete

 unknown partition table

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdg

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg6 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [APC8] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ata7.00: limiting speed to PIO4

ata7.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x780100 action 0x2

ata7.00: (irq_stat 0x08000000)

ata7.00: cmd 60/08:00:80:5f:38/00:00:3a:00:00/40 tag 0 cdb 0x0 data 4096 in

         res 40/00:04:80:5f:38/00:00:3a:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)

ata7.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)

ata7.00: limiting speed to PIO3

ata7: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

```

as if it wasn't even there

```
# hdparm -I /dev/sdg

/dev/sdg:

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error

```

----------

## tnt

huh... seems very bad... anyone with some suggestion?

----------

## RosenSama

mm-sources 2.6.22_rc4-mm2 is a no go.  I get "failed to set xfermode" from sata_nv devices before the kernel boot hangs.  There are messages to this effect on lkml, so too bleeding edge for me.  

gentoo-sources 2.6.21-r3 has the same behavior as 2.6.20-r8

If it's a hardware problem, it's the motherboard and I think it's unlikely that both ports on both jmicron SATA controllers would fail identically.  

If I do an fdisk -l after booting with these errors, I see the activity lights flicker on the failed drives.  

I think I'll try booting some other OS with AHCI support to see how it recognizes things.

----------

## RosenSama

FreeBSD 6.2 install CD also has trouble with any drives attached to the JMicron controllers.  Maybe a bum mobo?

----------

## RosenSama

Any owners of the board using the JMicron SATA ports successfully?

----------

## sp0rk

hi,

I got this mobo in my pc since 3 months ago and I've always run a windows vista on this system since I didnt find the time to fix my linux....Now that I've got some time I'd like to fix it....

Anyhow I'm also expierncing problems with the marvell NIC's...

the livecd recognises the NIC's and they all work fine, but in the 2.6.22 kernel I've selected the build-in Marvell NIC driver but after the reboot...it just doesnt recognize eth0  :Sad: 

I haven't got any problems yet with the sata drivers but hey....i'm still trying to get my system up and running  :Wink: 

----------

## RosenSama

I'm pretty sure my SATA issues are due to too long of a cable run to an external exclosure.  Specifically, I think the standard internal cables in the enclosure and host are too long combined with the infiniband cable.  

I think you need the sky2 driver for the NICs.  You may need forcedeth for the other two.

----------

## sp0rk

ok, so i've tried to use the sky2 driver but still i get no connection....now i'll try that other one  :Smile:  thx though ^^

and sata cables that are too long ? u didnt use the ones that gigabyte provided with the motherboard.?

EDIT: 

network driver fixed

----------

## sp0rk

did you managed to fix your alsa ? can you pls tell me how ? cuz i cant (

----------

## sp0rk

did u manage to fix ur alsa? not able to do that either lol

well its working but not giving sound  :Sad: 

----------

## niuck

 *RosenSama wrote:*   

> Any owners of the board using the JMicron SATA ports successfully?

 

Nop, no luck, logs full of this with the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4.

```
sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 490234752 512-byte hardware sectors (251000 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata7: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x990000 action 0x2 frozen

ata7: (irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata7: EH complete

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 490234752 512-byte hardware sectors (251000 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata7: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x990000 action 0x2 frozen

ata7: (irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata7: EH complete

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] 490234752 512-byte hardware sectors (251000 MB)

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write Protect is off

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdg] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

ata7: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x990000 action 0x2 frozen

ata7: (irq_stat 0x00400000, PHY RDY changed)

ata7: soft resetting port

ata7: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata7: EH complete

```

----------

## tnt

gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r6

GA-P35-DS3R works without a problem (uptime >20 days without idling)

all controlers are set to AHCI in BIOS and AHCI driver is used in kernel:

```
ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:02:00.0: AHCI 0001.0000 32 slots 2 ports 3 Gbps 0x3 impl SATA mode

```

```
libata version 2.21 loaded.

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001a100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 316

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001a180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 316

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001a200 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 316

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001a280 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 316

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001a300 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 316

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001a380 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 316

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata4.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata4.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata5: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata5.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata5.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata5.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata7: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001c100 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata8: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xffffc2000001c180 ctl 0x0000000000000000 bmdma 0x0000000000000000 irq 19

ata7: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata7.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata7.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata8: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata8.00: ATA-7: WDC WD7500AAKS-00RBA0, 30.04G30, max UDMA/133

ata8.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata8.00: configured for UDMA/133

```

----------

## niuck

I solved it by moving the Maxtor 200 sata from the gigabyte sata2-chip to the ICH9R.

And before when i was trying to boot windows (shame on me) i had to wait for a minute or so until it finally began to start. But all good now.  :Smile: 

edit: hmm, looks like the errors are back. doh!

----------

